# battery operated toaster



## barb (Aug 27, 2009)

goodevening,
I joined this board so that I could post to PIP and find out if he ever invented the battery powered toaster. I want one. Sorry to subject everyone to this query, but I wasn't allowed to post privately until I introduced myself. So, hello, goodevening , and good-bye.
Barb


----------



## NickJones (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope you find the answer to your question about the toaster....


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 28, 2009)

And stick around. We all want to know about the battery operated toaster too.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 29, 2009)

Sadly, the last time Pip visited CB was Dec 28, 2008. You may never get your answer.  But try sending him an e-mail, that link may still get you to an active e-mail account.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 29, 2009)

I miss Pip. Do you think he went to work for JR Clancy? 

So many other members seem to have abandoned us: SharynF, Kwotipka, Radman, PadawanGeek (our 13 year-old Maxxyz programmer), _et al_ ...


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 29, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I miss Pip. Do you think he went to work for JR Clancy?
> 
> So many other members seem to have abandoned us: SharynF, Kwotipka, Radman, PadawanGeek (our 13 year-old Maxxyz programmer), _et al_ ...



We need a place to post memorials to our favorite members who are no longer with us. I sent Sharyn an e-mail a while back telling her we missed her. I think Kwotipka told us he was getting a new job and would be finding it difficult to keep up. No idea what happened to Padawan or Radman. It's also been a few months since we've heard from everyone's favorite female Israeli student sound technician: Miriam.


----------

